# 2002 screen/deflector for sunroof



## bobX-1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a screen/deflector for the sunroof of a 2002. I can't remember if it came from a '70 2002 or a 74 tii. No delivery. Pickup in Brooklyn or northeast Pa. One Dollar. Bob


----------

